# an adjustable flycutter from a boring head



## hobby (Jan 5, 2014)

Using a boring head as a fly cutter, makes for nice adjustability for the width of a workpiece.












.............................


----------



## Krutch (Jan 5, 2014)

I've used my boring and facing head many times as a flycutter. 
 Even cut large hole slugs from sheet stock using a part-off bit in the tool holder. Noisy and sphincter clinching, but it worked. 
 Avoid using a screw on shank boring head in reverse. Seen a head back off an arbor and ruin the threaded arbor.


----------



## deverett (Jan 6, 2014)

Krutch said:


> ... Avoid using a screw on shank boring head in reverse. Seen a head back off an arbor and ruin the threaded arbor.



Been there done that, but only once!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## kevin45 (Apr 10, 2014)

You want to be very careful using a boring head as a flycutter. A boring head is not made to  take the load that a flycutter does. Years back, we were making some panels for the Paris Air Show, and one coworker who was also a Tool & Die maker was using a boring head as a trepanning cutter. He was popping some large holes in .093 sheet aluminum. He made it through a couple holes which relieved the sheet stock some, and the cutter caught when the sheet flexed. The boring head grenaded all of the parts of the head.

So if you are using a boring head as a flycutter, just make sure you take very light cuts. And better yet, make a flycutter and save the boring head for the precision work.


----------



## Swifty (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree with Kevin45, it's easy to make a flycutter, saves a lot of thumping on the boring head. If I was ever going to use my boring head in that way, it would be with extremely light cuts. 

Paul.


----------

